# Advertisement topic spelling



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

This is not meant to complain - its just something i realised a few minutes ago. It probably was mentioned before (but for the odd chance nobody ever saw it) - if it was please dont kill me:
It seems though that in the Topic "Advertisement, Sales & Deals" the word Advertisement is misspelled.

Ahhh *raising arms in front of face* - please dont beat me.....


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

I don't see it...everywhere I see advertisement it is spelled correctly?

Maybe D already caught and fixed it.


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

Yepp its spelled correctly now so i guess someone fixed it. Sorry that i first posted this in the wrong forum. Wasnt sure if i could put it in this one - thought this is just for moderators etc to make comments or announcements about the forum - which i greatly enjoy by the way.


----------

